# Payment Methods: Is it ok to only offer DD?



## alaskaonline (25 Feb 2011)

Hi,

Question is already in the title. Life Insurance with Irish Life is apparently currently offered only via DD. No other payment methods are accepted to pay the monthly agreed number. Can a company limit themselves to this option only or do they have to provide other payment options to their customers? I just find it strange that apart from DD there seems to be absolutely no other way with them....

Thanks for any help/ advise.


----------



## horusd (25 Feb 2011)

The other option of course is to pay the premium in full. I assume that DD option is offered merely as a convenience, and therefore completely at the descretion of Irish Life or other companies. I would doubt that there is a "right" as such to payment by direct debit or instalments.


----------



## alaskaonline (25 Feb 2011)

Well there was a DD in place all along but needs to be changed to electronic transfer or standing order. They said a few times now that only DD is possible and no other payment options. They didn't even offer the annual fee to be paid in full by either methods...as DD is not really an option anymore I wonder if the only alternative is to cancel the Irish Life Insurance but that's just silly...hence my original question, can they force the customer to stick to DD even if it isn't an option for the customer anymore?


----------



## horusd (25 Feb 2011)

Payment of the premium forms paid of any contract of insurance, but not does not specifically define the method.  A DD is a a *separate contract* with options for the insurer to cancel etc. These options wouldn't apply to a standing order, and presumably is the reason why Irish Life are refusing to accept it. I assume they will accept full payment by whatever method as it would be nonesensical to refuse this.

I doubt if *any* insurer would accept a standing order given that they would forego the legal protections/options available to them under the separate DD contract.


----------



## irishlife (8 Mar 2011)

Hi Alaskaonline,

I have contacted you via private message. 

Thanks,
Colin
ebusiness team - irishlife.ie


----------



## Sumatra (15 Mar 2011)

Colin, haven't you already failed when your customer feels the need to come to a forum such as AAM to have his/her concerns answered? 

Has AAM become part of Irish Life's client complaint resolution process for those who got away? The trend of sending a PM trying to close the door is irritating.


----------



## dahamsta (15 Mar 2011)

Sumatra said:


> Colin, haven't you already failed when your customer feels the need to come to a forum such as AAM to have his/her concerns answered?



And answering in private, wasting the time of the next person with the same question.


----------

